# Can You Use a Doe as a Pack Goat?



## WinsomeFarmstead (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been thinking about getting into pack goats and had a question, can you use a doe as a pack goat? 
I have a herd of Alpines which I am raising for milk/show and I heard about pack goats and thought, "I love backpacking and I love goats, why not!", but all you ever hear about are pack wethers so I just wondered if anyone ever uses does.
I think they would be fun to bring along because you can have the milk on the trail!  But I just wonder what a milking doe's stamina would be and if her udder would be injured on the trail?...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would use a dry doe only. I will be using my % boer doe for packing, but only when she is dry. I don't want her udder to get sliced open!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sure, girls are just as good as the boys.


----------

